

Chrome OS source code - ypavan
http://src.chromium.org/

======
kilowatt
Cool! The window manager is super tiny. And uses Clutter apparently:

[http://src.chromium.org/cgi-
bin/gitweb.cgi?p=chromiumos.git;...](http://src.chromium.org/cgi-
bin/gitweb.cgi?p=chromiumos.git;a=blob;f=src/platform/window_manager/window_manager.cc;h=7b9f3f485f84a0c32bb29e65c2eb278b63617b96;hb=HEAD)

But just naively judging by the amount of code here this doesn't feel like the
bombshell the tech press is expecting.

~~~
jshen
judging by the amount of code? What kind of metric is that?

The vision of the browser as the OS is huge.

~~~
swannodette
It might be huge but it's all more than a bit scary coming from Google. Also I
question the adoption rate of something like this. All my stuff in the cloud
== EVIL as far I'm concerned.

~~~
jshen
"All my stuff in the cloud == EVIL as far I'm concerned."

How is storing data in a certain place EVIL?

~~~
ggruschow
How is "the cloud" a certain place?

~~~
jshen
you're making my point for me. If it isn't a certain place, then how can it
possibly be evil?

------
ypavan
Also at the same time, there seems to be live blogging sessions happening on
the "Google Chrome OS" Event:

* Live Webcast: [http://www.google.com/intl/en/press/annc/20091119_chrome_os_...](http://www.google.com/intl/en/press/annc/20091119_chrome_os_webcast.html)

* Looks like TechCrunch is covering the event, best: <http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/19/chrome-os-event/>

* Matt Cutts: <http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/google-chrome-os/>

* Danny Sullivan: [http://searchengineland.com/liveblogging-the-google-chrome-o...](http://searchengineland.com/liveblogging-the-google-chrome-os-press-conference-30156)

~~~
ypavan
Youtube's GoogleChrome Channel has 5 new videos on the Chrome OS.

<http://www.youtube.com/user/googlechrome>

------
csbrooks
So, silly question here (and feel free to point me to a URL where I can learn
the answer): at one time there was some buzz about being able to install
Chrome OS on an old-ish laptop, and use it for web browsing. The implication
was that it would perform better than, say, Windows XP with Firefox.

Is this still a goal, anyone know? (I have a few old laptops laying around,
and that sounds pretty neat to me...)

~~~
steveklabnik
They've said they're only targetting netbooks for now, specifically ones with
SSDs.

~~~
csbrooks
Huh. That's understandable, but unfortunate for me.

I wonder how hard it would be for someone to make this work on other machines.
Would that mean strapping on some drivers, maybe grafted on from linux or
something?

~~~
steveklabnik
You'd probably just have to reconfigure the kernel to load the drivers you'd
require. I haven't looked through the code yet myself, but it shouldn't be too
difficult.

------
owlboy
Any builds out there yet for me to throw into Virtual Box?

~~~
steveklabnik
They said it works under virtualization already, so you could just go to
chromium.org and download it yourself. The build process isn't too bad.

[http://sites.google.com/a/chromium.org/dev/chromium-
os/build...](http://sites.google.com/a/chromium.org/dev/chromium-os/building-
chromium-os/build-instructions)

------
boundlessdreamz
What is clone URL of the git repos? Not familiar with gitweb and not able to
guess the repo URL

~~~
mbrubeck
This is a cloneable URI: <http://src.chromium.org/git/chromiumos.git>

Here are complete instructions to download and build the source:
<http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os/building-chromium-os>

And Google's Matt Cutts is liveblogging the annoucement webcast (includes
links to other blog coverage): <http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/google-chrome-
os/>

------
teilo
Looks like they are inviting submissions now also:

[http://sites.google.com/a/chromium.org/dev/chromium-
os/build...](http://sites.google.com/a/chromium.org/dev/chromium-os/building-
chromium-os/making-changes)

------
ypavan
IMO, one interesting thing is about the native support for SSDs and
elimination of long known & trustworthy HDDs. Clearly the sign of things
happening!!

~~~
csbrooks
SSDs, HHDs: Could I get some clarification on those TLAs? :)

~~~
scott_s
Solid-state drives and hard-disk drives. HDDs are mechanical devices with
spinning platters. SSDs have no moving parts; it's all silicon. (HHD is not
what he mentioned, but it's a hybrid hard drive; solid state cache with normal
disk drives.)

------
cpr
One thing that hit me watching the webcast was that Linux is going to get
first-priority treatment from the Chrome browser guys.

~~~
rms
Already Chromium on Linux is decidedly more stable than Chrome on Windows

------
jacknero
[http://src.chromium.org/cgi-
bin/gitweb.cgi?p=chromiumos.git;...](http://src.chromium.org/cgi-
bin/gitweb.cgi?p=chromiumos.git;a=blob;f=src/scripts/chromeos_version.sh;h=b571b5db1fa960f5a4b676ba0899b009ea30211c;hb=HEAD)
Maybe Official builds is Chrome OS Continuous builds and developer hand-builds
is chronium OS

------
patrickmclaren
It's a nice concept. But I'm still paying out of my ass for broadband and I
come close to, if not hit my limit every month.

I couldn't imagine working with everything in the cloud, not for a few more
years ;)

------
joe_the_user
Chrome is open source yet seems to have a bunch of restrictions - no standard
hard drives, no native apps, etc.

What's to keep a third party from changing those restrictions?

~~~
wmf
If you modify it then it's not Chrome OS™ any more; it's merely Chromium OS.

~~~
utexaspunk
Well all hail Chromium OS, then. Screw google...

------
c00p3r
It uses X11, gdk-2.0 and clutter-1.0 for drawing, and gtk-2.0 widgets. All
from your Ubuntu system on which you would build an image.

So, it us just a layer on top of Ubuntu's "core" (glibc, X11, gtk, dpkg) with
custom kernel, pam_google (!) desktop manager, window manager, installer and
updater.

 _Good coders code, great - reuse._ This seems like Google's favorite mantra.

update: [http://src.chromium.org/cgi-
bin/gitweb.cgi?p=chromiumos.git;...](http://src.chromium.org/cgi-
bin/gitweb.cgi?p=chromiumos.git;a=blob_plain;f=src/platform/init/preload-
chrome.conf;hb=HEAD) \- to those who understands =)

~~~
vegai
"Good coders code, great - reuse."

This would work if the reusable stuff had been made by good coders.

------
ryandvm
How many times is this going to get posted?

That's not Chrome OS, it's the source code for the Chrome OS port of Chromium.

~~~
teilo
I assumed what you did, but looking closer, this is definitely the real deal,
complete with the Google-patched 2.6.30 kernel.

What I find interesting here is that ChromeOS has its own window manager for
X. I was under the impression that the video system was something new. Does
this mean that they still support X running on their own video subsystem?

I predict that someone will start releasing self-compiled ChromiumOS builds
running very soon.

~~~
ErrantX
[http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os/chromiumos-design-
docs/s...](http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os/chromiumos-design-
docs/software-architecture)

According to that it looks like they are definitely using X.

They seem to have made a lot of tweaks to low level firmware too.

